# H: cataphractii, marines, £ W: £, Elysian bits and bobs



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I am looking to shift some of my old stuff.

Firstly, we have some cataphractii terminators from forge world in various conditions. Two of them are well painted in the thousand sons scheme, with custom cobbled street bases. The third is also like this, but as far as painting goes it has a few armor panels undercoated red over a black primer and that's it. The fourth is painted fairly well in an emperors children scheme with heavy weathering and well based with earth and grass. The last is undercoated black, separate from the base.

Things I want in return are Elysian drop troops and grab chutes from fw, which I can just pay in cash for if you offer me a good deal.

Pm me to discuss further!
Thanks!


----------

